

Simple App Ideas That Made Multi-Millions - lakdawala
http://www.itaxsmart.com/the-top-7-simple-app-ideas-that-made-millions-for-their-owners/

======
hellofunk
Kinda hard to take any article seriously that doesn't spell words in its first
sentence correctly.
[https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130619080202A...](https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130619080202AAJahGA)

